# What should I feed my Black Rhom?



## coasterzeke (Aug 11, 2007)

I bought a Black Rhom from a local pet store. I would have ordered from aquascape, but didn't want to use my credit card at this time so I had the guy order what was supposed to be a four inch Black Rrom, but it's only 2 inches in size. What would be best to feed him at this time. I initially put some feeder guppies in the 55 gallon with him & he ate them all. I also threw in a feeder gold fish & he bit its tail off & has been slowing eating the goldfish. Is live food necessary or could I feed it other foods instead? He's pretty aggressive, but spends most of his time hiding in the fake hollowed out log, but darts out like a pitbull to chase any fish he sees.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

No feeding live foods is not necessary and actually not recommended unless you are quarantining the feeder fish before feeding them to your new piranha, making sure that you're not introducing any harmful bacteria into his tank. 
At 2'' in length try feeding frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp cubes. I've always had luck with those and they are very healthy. Also buy a bag of Hikari Cichlid Gold floating pellets and get him started on those as soon as possible. Getting a older piranha to accept pellets can be quite a hassle. 
After he puts on another inch or so, start offering pieces of uncooked shrimp, squid, tilapia fillets or other white fish and even cat fish.
READ THIS

congrads on your new pet and welcome to p-fury.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Any fish from the supermarket uncooked with no preservatives and low in fat preferred. Chop up some finely and don't over feed to avoid water quality issues. Squid, clams, scallops, shrimp are excellent part of a varied diet.


----------

